# Calumma Parsonii Chameleons



## Steven Oosterhoff (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello,

I live in the Netherlanda and I was wondering if anybody has Calumma Parsonii Chameleons ? 
Maybe a Zoo ?

Here a picture of my male


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL no exotic reptile ownership allowed down here unfortunately
aussie species only

but i was a up the reptile park the other day and where out the back behind the scenes looking at some chameleons,lovely reptile so beautiful


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 7, 2007)

what other herps do you keep steve? any aussie reptiles??
the worlds best!!


----------



## Retic (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh my God, I so miss being able to have Chameleons my favourite lizards.


----------



## Steven Oosterhoff (Dec 8, 2007)

PiMp said:


> LOL no exotic reptile ownership allowed down here unfortunately
> aussie species only
> 
> but i was a up the reptile park the other day and where out the back behind the scenes looking at some chameleons,lovely reptile so beautiful


Could you tell me what kind of chameleons ?



 PiMp said:


> what other herps do you keep steve? any aussie reptiles??
> the worlds best!!


 
At this moment, only Calumma Parsonii Chameleons. Maybe in the future.


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 8, 2007)

Great looking Lizard


----------

